# Help me tune this bike!



## Datenshi (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, I just registered here as i recently wanted to revive an e-bike i got back in 2004. Below is the a pic of the bike.









The problem I'm having is its terribly weak, it can hardly assist my younger sister. The bike itself and the battery weigh around 44kg which i think is quite heavy. But it should still be able to push more. 

The Battery is a -> 12Ah 36V I think. It also says "12AH,12v/3pcs"
Brushmotor 250W 2800r/min 36V 1.oNM

It says its suppose to go, 25km/h(15.5mph) but that never happens. I actually tried to bypass the small black box on it, I think its the "controller", and wired the battery directly to the motor and it sounded like it spun faster, but the second time i tried it with the wheel on the ground, the battery fuse burned/broke. So i had to buy a new fuse:\ Does anyone know how i can make it stronger without breaking the fuse? and hopefully use the controller as i want to be able to throttle the speed. 

Is the controller lowering my speed/power? Actually i kinda want it to be stronger not necessarily go faster. 
I'm not looking to replace the battery atm, maybe there's another way to tune it?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Datenshi (Aug 18, 2009)

hello, anyone here?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Datenshi said:


> hello, anyone here?


Hi Daten,

5 years old. Did it ever run well? My bet....batteries are shot. Try new batteries. Make sure the charger is working well, or charge the new batteries from a known good charger.

Regards,

major


----------



## zumba (Aug 28, 2009)

wow, great bike my friend!!!! Y want one


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Our EAA does a scooter challenge each year to see who can go the fastest/furthest on a budget with these scooters. Different people do different things to their scooters to make them go faster/further. When they say that scooter can go 15 mph, they are talking with a child driving the scooter, not an adult. That motor is a really small motor, depending on your own personal budget, you can get a new motor/controller combo to increase its power. There are lots of scooter stores out there that sell upgrade kits. If you wanted to try something cheaper you can always try another battery. Thats what did on my scooter during the challenge. I had five 6 volt batteries so the scooter went from 24 volts to 30 volts. The controller handled it just fine. But you would be taking your own chances at if your controller will like that.


----------



## BobDiode (Apr 16, 2009)

If you decide to get a larger motor first check out what size of sprockets you have and check out motors that have the same chain size sprockets then see if you can mount the motor properly.
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/motors.html


----------

